# M2 or TuRBo edges?



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, I've had a look at some threads simular to this and just aren't quite satisfied.
Which BLD edge method is faster, M2 or TuRBo?
Yeah I know, it depends on how much practice you have with that particular method. That's why I'm calling upon blindfold cubers who have used both methods. Do they both take the same amount of practice to get fast with, or does TuRBo take more practice to get good at? 
By the way, I've learnt the TuRBo edge algorithms so that is not an issue.

*Just remember I am not considering these methods for corners, I've got that covered with Old Pochmann.*

Hopefully this thread can influence a method because I have no idea. Some people say M2, some people say TuRBo.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 31, 2010)

M2 is much easier to get faster at since the setup moves are simple. TuRBo is potentially very fast if you practise a LOT with it, since the setup moves can be quite complicated.

Most peope would recommend that if you're gonna go for TuRBo you might as well go freestyle. Though you could mix around with TuRBo for a while to have a better understanding on how to move to freestyle.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2010)

What method do you currently use?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 31, 2010)

M2 edges/Old Pochmann corners. M2 for edges is already quite fast so I suggest you go for a different corners method and I'm in the process of that as well (I think)


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 31, 2010)

Now that is a tough question. I did not vote, because I honestly am not sure. Someone who is well practiced with pure supercube safe alg BH edges can be beaten out by someone who is well practiced with M2. Both Joey and Stefan proved that to me. A slightly more finger trick friendly and optimized method, like TuRBo, can probably overcome this lag in speed. I would say that, at least theoretically, they should be very close in speed and I don't think it would be immediately obvious which one is better.

If you're interested to learn TuRBo, I see no reason why you *shouldn't* learn it. I think it would certainly be a good decision to learn TuRBo, and I think it is definitely a strong solving method.

I say learn TuRBo, or at least that is my opinion on your question even though I did not vote in the poll.

Chris


----------



## Stefan (Jan 31, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Someone who is well practiced with pure supercube safe alg BH edges can be beaten out by someone who is well practiced with M2. Both Joey and Stefan proved that to me.


I did? If you mean our sighted races at WC2007... keep in mind that with M2 I get pretty much perfect look-ahead so I can turn turn turn without pauses. But this sighted race is not really comparable to blindfolded solving, where one can look ahead perfectly with BH as well, because look-ahead is in the memory.

Or maybe you can look ahead perfectly with sighted no-memory BH as well, but I somewhat doubt it.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone, I will go with TuRBo!!!
I will start practicing right now


----------

